# Personality Types, Take 2



## Eifie (Apr 17, 2013)

2-3 years ago there was a thread here about Myers-Briggs personality types where people posted their results from this site (you'll need to create an account). I remember that I was like... 100% introverted on pretty much every test I took, and the other three letters tended to vary a lot. I think I got INTP/J pretty frequently. I remembered the test today when I was lamenting having to spend an _entire twenty-ish hours_ away from campus and people and wondering how I ever could have survived spending so much time alone. So I took it again:







... um, wow. (I'm not sure why my name is Eif ie.)

I was kind of curious about how everyone else's results have changed or not changed over the past couple of years, and if they have changed, why you think that is? Note that if you have a badge saved or have posted a picture of your results from this site somewhere before, that badge/picture will change once you take the test again, so if you want to look at your previous results, do that first. Fire away!


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 17, 2013)

> INFPs are introspective, private, creative and highly idealistic individuals that have a constant desire to be on a meaningful path. They are driven by their values and seek peace. Empathetic and compassionate, they want to help others and humanity as a whole. INFPs are imaginative, artistic and often have a talent for language and writing. They can also be described as easygoing, selfless, guarded, adaptable, patient and loyal.


A couple years ago I usually got ENFP, but I'm starting to get more introverted results now. Not sure what that actually means, though. :/


----------



## Minish (Apr 17, 2013)

let's go but first let's look at the old thread ummmmm 100% intuitive sounds a bit. a lot
anyway



so i become more shy, more emotional, more lazy, but I literally could not get more ~intuitive~
my favourite question was "I really like math." (in the other quiz!) it spoke to me on a very deep personal level when I selected "rarely"

I still feel like I'm more of an INFJ :v! oh well.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 18, 2013)

Recently when I took another Myers-Brigg I got INFP, so yeah.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 18, 2013)

Minish said:


> let's go but first let's look at the old thread ummmmm 100% intuitive sounds a bit. a lot
> anyway
> 
> 
> ...


If you were an INFJ apparently we could be best friends. :o (It's okay, we're still best neofriends.)

I read a bit about ENTPs and they sound absolutely fabulous. I want to be a real one instead of a randomly social INTP... oh well.


----------



## Zexion (Apr 18, 2013)

INTJ --> 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Only changed it that last category. :/


----------



## sovram (Apr 18, 2013)

INFJ, apparently. According to Wikipedia, I'm probably Gandhi.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 18, 2013)

Zexion said:


> -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They actually update your old image when you take the test again, so those aren't your results from last time. That came up in the other thread, too.

Cirrus reminded me to try the other test too so this is my more complete badge:



(that's not my frickin' name)

dying so hard at this... look at that interpersonal intelligence of mine


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's mine:

[hide=]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/hide]

It might be a wee bit off, since a lot were strict yes/no questions.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 18, 2013)

So apparently I got:

When I take these tests I usually get ISFP or INFP... I guess if fits me except the whole "wanting to change the world, do something meaningful, idealistic" deal. Considering that seems to be a big part of it, I think ISFP might fit better?


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 18, 2013)

Music Dragon said:


> The first extravert so far. This is a strange forum.



Huh. Interesting change, but this does feel a lot more accurate than the old result, what with the shift from Feeling to Thinking.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 18, 2013)

that's interesting i guess? i can't remember if i took one before but i can't find it now.


----------



## Minish (Apr 18, 2013)

Eifie said:


> If you were an INFJ apparently we could be best friends. :o (It's okay, we're still best neofriends.).


laughs at how low my interpersonal and logical scores are, why are we friends at all


----------



## Jolty (Apr 18, 2013)

wtf i've been infj the last 90 times i took this thing
i still think i'm more infj than infp


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 18, 2013)

wiki said:
			
		

> Keirsey referred to the INFPs as Healers, one of the four types belonging to the temperament he called the Idealists.[2] INFPs are one of the rarer types, accounting for about 4–5% of the population.[3]


ooooh!~


----------



## Eifie (Apr 18, 2013)

Music Dragon said:


> Huh. Interesting change, but this does feel a lot more accurate than the old result, what with the shift from Feeling to Thinking.


Just in case I needed any more confirmation that ENTPs really are fabulous :p

These are so interesting you guys you have no idea. I think I remember the INTP trend from last time, too. It's kind of cool that everyone who's posted so far is intuitive over sensing. (And nearly everyone is on the introverted side, but I was expecting that part. It does make sense, after all.)


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 18, 2013)

I felt inclined to do this because fun.


----------



## sovram (Apr 18, 2013)

Whoops, I forgot my multiple intelligences thingy.



I would have thought Verbal/Linguistic would be higher, though I guess it is fairly high.


----------



## Zexion (Apr 19, 2013)

Eifie said:


> They actually update your old image when you take the test again, so those aren't your results from last time. That came up in the other thread, too.


oh well. i did do the multiple personalities and came up with this:


----------



## Light (Apr 19, 2013)

Huh. When I took a different (more nuanced) Myers Briggs test about three years ago I got INTJ, with I and N both being very prominent, T being less prominent but still pronounced, and J being weakest.



Eifie said:


> It's kind of cool that everyone who's posted so far is intuitive over sensing.


I wonder if that's a community related thing. I know the S-N distinction is where a lot of people on opposite sides don't always get along.


I think the Myers-Briggs is pretty interesting, for what it's worth. I wouldn't say it accurately _types_ people in terms of intrinsic personality (we've already seen some change here). I think it's useful for giving information about _how_ people think (as of the point they take the test), without giving any explanation of _why_ they think that way. Which is totally valid, but it prevents me from seeing myself as fundamentally this-or-that type. As in, I could gradually change from one type to another and consider myself exactly the same person. That's why I like the enneagram personality test; it attempts to explain why people are the way they are on an emotional level. (About which, ironically, I still can't decide whether I'm a 5w4 or a 4w5).


----------



## Goldenpelt (Apr 20, 2013)

Took it a few years ago and I had ISTJ. While Thinking/Judging is hard to say (and it is pretty close to even), I would definitely say I'm more on the Perceiving side than I was then.


----------



## Mai (Apr 20, 2013)

I was an INTP on a some other Myers-Briggs test I took a while ago, for what it's worth; I don't really think either sounds that much more accurate? It's hard to say whether I think more often/more strongly than I feel. In any case, they're still pretty close in the end; it's only 6%. Maybe there can be a missing letter maybe I can be an INP.

(Notably, it's the same way with sensing/intuitive; I'd expect the difference to be larger, I think.)

These things /are/ really cool though I kind of want to take another sort of test... but if it's a Myers-Briggs then I'd probably be biased or something??? I don't think taking tons of personality tests in a row is a thing that's supposed to happen. It probably makes things less accurate.


----------

